# Geonav 3 GPS Kartenplotter mit Navionics XL9 Seekarte



## Echolotzentrum (7. September 2008)

Jetzt dramatisch reduziert. Bis zum 31.9.2008. Solange Vorrat reicht.




Der neueste GEONAV-Kartenplotter, der Sie von der Meeresoberfläche bis zu den höchsten alpinen Spitzen der Alpen führen wird.
Einzig in seiner Art, ist der GEONAV G3 gleichzeitig für die See- und Autonavigation und Ski /Outdoor einzusetzen.
Neu und einmalig ist die Dartsellung digitaler topografischer Karten in 2D, 3D und aus der Vogelperspektive, mit Höhenangaben, Wanderwegen, (Name, Schwierigkeit), Hütten, Liftanlagen und POI (Points of Interest).
Skipisten hinunter fahren, immer wissend, wo man sich befindet.
Abends im Log-File nachschauen, wie schnell unterwegs und welche Höhenprofile man absolviert hat. 
Ein hochwertiges Gerät für die Seenavigation (mit der Platinum Karte sind auch die Panoramafotos und die 3D-Ansicht zu sehen) derGEONAV G3 ermöglicht auch Autonavigation.
Der GEONAV G3 ist in zwei Versionen erhältlich: GEONAV G3 und GEONAV G3S, der zusätzlich mit Sensoren ausgerüstet ist.

Bericht der FAZ zu diesem Gerät​ 


DISPLAY

Auflösung: 240 x 320 Pixel
Transreflektiver, sonnenlichttauglicher 2.2”- LCD- TFTFarbbildschirm
TECHNISCHE DATEN

Eingebaute GPS-Antenne mit 12 parallelen WAAS/EGNOS – Kanälen
Integrierte allgemeine Weltkarte
Karte: Navionics Land & Sea, Navionics Platinum, Navionics Land&Sea Platinum
Abmessungen: 110,5x52,5x21,5 mm
Wasserdicht / Schlagfest nach IP57
Kompass (nur GEONAV 3S)
Barometer (nur GEONAV 3S)
Montage auf Bügel
HAUPTFUNKTIONEN

Optischer Ankeralarm
Autozoom
Easy view
Fenster “Schiffsposition”
Fenster “run way” (XTD)
Kartographisch dargestellte Gezeiten und Strömungen
GOTO-Funktion (Häfen, Resorts, Liftanlagen, Marker, Serviceeinrichtungen)
Overzoom
Energiesparmodus
Kartenrotation
Screen Amplifier
3D-Darstellung
SPEICHER

Markierungen, Routen, unbegrenzte Wegpunkte und Tracks auf SD™ speicherbar
STROMVERSORGUNG

Anschlussspannung12÷24V
110-230V über Adapterkabel
Eingebautes Batterieladegerät
Stromverbrauch: max. 6 W
Überspannungs-und Verpolungsschutz
STANDARDAUSSTATTUNG

Halterung mit Interface Connector Box
Ladegerät AC/DC
Stromkabel mit Zigarettenanzünderstecker
Trageschlaufe und Tragetasche
Handbuch
Inkl. Navionics Gold XL9 Seekarte nach Wahl

*Statt € 618,00 nur noch*

*€ 388,00*


----------

